# Spur dolphin



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

Made a run to the Spur today 9/30/15. Left the pass in the fog at dawn and returned in the dark. Trolled by the Nipple with bonito chewing on the ballyhoo. Ran to the Spur and trolled around. Clean water but not super blue. No hits, scattered weed, some flyers. Decided to pick up and head North. Right at 50 miles from the pass we came on a nice weed line running north west. Loaded with dolphin. Largest around 12lbs; most around 3-4. Fun on fresh water spinning rods. We put our 20 in the ice chest. Right at the end of the bloody massacre something came through that had fifty dolphin flying through the air! Too late to stick around and find out what it was. We didn't see a single boat the entire day.

Bob


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Id guess Mr. Blue had found your dolphin.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ Yep. When you see Mahi scattering like that, it usually means the man in blue has found dinner.


----------

